# Intel 845G chipset and xf86config

## muyg

Alright, I've just finished setting up my gentoo box (installed it several times  :Wink:  practice makes perfect) and configuring samba. Works like a champ. Now to move on to the extras which include setting up x-windows. Now my question is, what hardware settings should I use?

It's a Dell Dimension 4500s, and it utilizes the Intel 845G chipset, which has  Intel integrated AGP graphics. I've read that it shares it's video memory with the system memory, so I don't know how much to put when I configure xf86config.

Intel 845g info:

http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/845g/index.htm?iid=ipp_browse+chpsts_845gdsk&

TIA

----------

## pjp

Crossposted?  Here and here?

----------

## chip

I have a 4500S also.  Had the same problem.

I set mine up 8bit (256 colors) with 800x600 resolution.

then i run kdm.  (I've had trouble with others.)

dont log off or ctl-alt to another screen though.

----------

## muyg

FYI

Taken from the Intel support site:

Intel® 82845G/GL Graphics Controller

Do the Intel® Extreme Graphics Drivers Support Linux*? 

Linux* drivers for the Intel® 845G/GL chipset are being released to major distributions and to XFree86*.  Future releases of most Linux distributions should contain native Intel 845G/GL chipset support. For information on the supported graphics adapters for your version of XFree86, please check the documentation for your version of XFree86 or the documentation for the Linux* distribution.

If your version of Linux* does not support the Intel 845G/GL chipset, the VESA driver that comes with XFree86* can be used. To use the VESA driver, modify the XF86Config-4 file and change the driver line to:

Driver "vesa"

So I guess we have to wait until they update XFree86 for it to work properly.

----------

## chip

Yeah,

I had read that, and figured you had. I did not specify, but i did use the vesa driver, per the ibm site.  its better than no X at all.

Anxiously awaiting the next xfree86 release....

----------

## Elsifer

Can you post you XF86Config file? I cant for the life of me get it to work, no screens found is the error, and I am about to bash my head into the wall.

Cheers

----------

## kres

Check out this link if you are having problems with the "Extreme Graphics" on an 845GE:

http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/linux/graphics.htm

To go straight to the 'updated' driver, click the driver finder, but BE SURE to click on the read me BELOW the download first. The readme is not included in the download. {Don't ask me why... guess they wanted to save a few k in a download?}

The readme has some good info in it, it will save you some pain if you read it.

The long and short of the driver as well as problems that ppl may be having with the chipset is that the 845 is considered {and often detected as} an extension of the i810 chip set. Problem is that the 845 is not 100% compataible, thus starts doing some pretty random stuff from time to time. {Not to mention looks bad and leaves artifacts all over the place}

So... unless your running an old kernel, ditch the use of VESA for X when using the 845 set, there is a better way to do it that isn't like staring at a Dali painting with a hang over... Lord, I hate vesa.

Enjoy,

----------

## antik

 *kres wrote:*   

> The readme has some good info in it, it will save you some pain if you read it.
> 
> Enjoy,

 

AND this is YOUR good info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LICENSE. You may copy the Software onto a single computer for your personal, 

noncommercial use, and you may make one back-up copy of the Software, subject 

to these conditions: 

1.This Software is licensed for use only in conjunction with Intel component

products.  Use of the Software in conjunction with non-Intel component products is 

not licensed hereunder. 

2.You may not copy, modify, rent, sell, distribute or transfer any part of

the Software except as provided in this Agreement, and you agree to prevent 

unauthorized copying of the Software.

3.You may not reverse engineer, decompile, or disassemble the Software. 

4.You may not sublicense or permit simultaneous use of the Software by more

than one user.

5.The Software may contain the software or other property of third party 

suppliers, some of which may be identified in, and licensed in accordance 

with, any enclosed license.txt file or other text or file.

----------

## chip

Here is my /etc/X11/XF86config file.

Its functional.  

Still cant log out etc.  (I read you can fix it by changing bios settings to 8meg)

You will probably have to modify the monitor settings...

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ps/2"

    #Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Nec AccuSync 90"

    HorizSync   31-96

    VertRefresh    55-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "845g"

    Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "845g"

    Monitor  "Nec AccuSync 90"

    DefaultDepth 8

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

I had not seen the newer link above.  

Cant be too much longer until the new Xfree86 release...

----------

## antik

 *chip wrote:*   

> Here is my /etc/X11/XF86config file.
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

Add this 

```
Videoram 8192
```

Last edited by antik on Sat Feb 15, 2003 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kres

YES, it is a propriatary driver... in support of an Open Source Operating System. May the free vs Free argument regin forever.    :Razz: 

Come on, the world doesn't change in a day. IF you didn't know that some (actually ALL) of the vendor driver support for an 845GE chipset is licensed (it's figgn' INTEL after all) then by all means, rip that board out of your chassis and return it to your place of purchase while proudly singing the "We shall overcome!" Buy yourself a SIS based board and revel in the fact that you may run 100% free software on your workstation. Have fun, more power to ya brother I respect the cause. 

...and for those who would like to get some work done, or may be wishing to deploy Gentoo instead of Uncle Bill's operating system on thier Developers workstations... go ahead and use the Intel driver, it works well, looks good and will let you use a first class operating system on your 845GE board. {Which I thought was the point of the post... I'm soooo embaressed when I wade into a holy war}   :Embarassed: 

"Kumbaya",

Kres

----------

## chip

I tried this to no avail.... Still cannot log out.

 *antik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Add this 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I was intriqued by the new intel i810 driver.

downloaded, installed, got errors, wont run.

bah.

got back to vesa easily enough.

kres:  could you post *your* XF86Config

----------

## kres

Sure Chip, I'd love to. I'm currently re-fitting the machine with the 845GE, so I will toss the config up when it's done.

Should be somewhere up here tommorow. I have nothing to do but watch the snow fall and finish the upgrade on that box.   :Laughing: 

Cheers,

----------

## chip

I check my Xfree log file and see this:

(II) I810(0): BIOS now sees 8000 kB VideoRAM

(--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 892 kByte

(==) I810(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte

(==) I810(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e

(**) I810(0): page flipping disabled

(--) I810(0): Maximum frambuffer space: 32616 kByte

(==) I810(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) I810(0): 1 display pipe available.

Symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

I reemerged xfree, but that did not help either.

I think my config file is ok.  (I ran X -configure, made the suggested edits and entered my monitor settings, It's much different from what I posted above)

The new modules do load.

----------

## chip

After a few more tries I finally got the intel driver to work. 

My desktop *finally* looks pretty good. (after MANY months)

Still cant log out without issues.

I'd still like a look at another XF86config file for this though.

Mine is now very similar to the above, but I had to do all the mods by hand.

Cant really say what resolved the errors I had though.

----------

## chip

Well,

Can't say that this was easy...

But after about 50 tweek/resets everyting seems well now. 

Can logout, change res, etc and now this is my best looking desktop!

not bad!  

thanks for the link!

----------

